# Best mods/addons.



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi,

Tell us what is your favourite game mods or addons or DLCs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skud (Feb 22, 2012)

Also add expansions, although they have transformed to DLC now. 

Talking about expansions, my favs are of course expansions of AoE & AoE II. Among the mods, one I vividly remember is the Bombing Run mod for UTIII. Why it was not there in the first place is a mystery to me. Other mod that comes to mind is STALKER complete.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2012)

Two of my most favorites Medal of Honor - BreakThrough and SpearHead


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2012)

Skud said:


> Talking about expansions, my favs are of course expansions of AoE & AoE II.




aoe2 the conquerors was my fav too. 
Along with Rise of nations thrones and patriots.


----------



## Alok (Feb 22, 2012)

1. Diablo ii Lord of Destruction.
2. Icenhancer for gta iv
3. wesker and jill for re5
4. Aoe 2 the conquerer
5. Resident Evil 4 Patch 1.1


----------



## Skud (Feb 22, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> aoe2 the conquerors was my fav too.
> Along with Rise of nations thrones and patriots.




Yeah RoN too.

And don't forget Witcher & Witcher 2 (upcoming) Enhanced Edition.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2012)

One of the best mods I've used are:

-Heart of Evil : Half Life 1
-Kung Fu mod : Max Payne

Expansions/DLC:
-AoE 2 Conquerors (Obviously)
-Point Lookout : Fallout 3
-Chaos Rising : Dawn of War 2

Will add more as I remember.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2012)

Skud said:


> Yeah RoN too.
> 
> And don't forget Witcher & Witcher 2 (upcoming) Enhanced Edition.



offtopic - how to get ron working at full hd?


----------



## Skud (Feb 22, 2012)

Check this:-

Rise of Nations | Widescreen Gaming Forum


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Fallout 3 DLC(not all) and mods, its a wonder what you can do with gamebryo and its scripting.


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2012)

SWAT 4: The Stetchkov Syndicate.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2012)

Fallout 3 DLC(all).
DA2 mods(to fix gaming bugs and issues) and HT pack.
Oblivion mods.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2012)

Crysis 2 BlackFire2 Mod

Blade of Darkness (collection of Mods)


----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2012)

I think it'd be better if everyone could give a short, single line description of the mod/addon/dlc so that we'd know what's so good about it.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2012)

Will add description of the mods I have used tonight.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2012)

*Fallout: New Vegas - Honest Hearts* - have not played any other FNV DLC though 



> An expedition into the unspoiled wilderness of Utah's Zion National Park goes horribly wrong when your caravan is ambushed by a tribal raiding band. As you try to find a way back to the Mojave you become embroiled in a war between tribes and a conflict between a New Canaanite missionary and the mysterious Burned Man. The decisions you make will determine the fate of Zion.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2012)

Elder Scrolls IV : Shivering Isles.



> The expansion pack takes place on the Shivering Isles, ruled by the Daedric Prince of Madness, Sheogorath. The realm is divided into two sections, Mania and Dementia, both of which have different characteristics in the art and design. The player enters the realm as an event called the Greymarch, in which the Daedric Prince of Order, Jyggalag, completely destroys the Shivering Isles, is about to occur.



A pretty good expansion, which adds a whole new map to Oblivion (the game, not the realm). New monsters, locations and whacky psychedelic atmosphere. The best expansion for oblivion.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> *Fallout: New Vegas - Honest Hearts* - have not played any other FNV DLC though


I still have lonesome road to play.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2012)

Tell me one thing, can you play FNV DLCs after completing the game?


----------



## Skud (Feb 24, 2012)

Doom III HD mod, injects new life in an old game.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2012)

Skud said:


> Doom III HD mod, injects new life in an old game.



Skud, could you give its link as well?

Few screenshots will also help.


----------



## Alok (Feb 24, 2012)

Skud said:


> Doom III HD mod, injects new life in an old game.



is there? Thanks Skud for reminding. i never noticed it probably i never tried.
Will try it soon.


----------



## Skud (Feb 24, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Skud, could you give its link as well?
> 
> Few screenshots will also help.




here you go:- Doom 3 HD Mod - Mod DB

*Screenies:-*

*media.moddb.com/images/mods/1/20/19072/shot00011.jpg

*media.moddb.com/images/mods/1/20/19072/shot00021.jpg

*media.moddb.com/images/mods/1/20/19072/shot00020.jpg

*media.moddb.com/images/mods/1/20/19072/shot00017.jpg


Also check this:-

These Ten PC mods are the pinnacle of User Generated Content  GamingBolt.com: Video Game News, Reviews, Previews and Blog



Kola2842 said:


> is there? Thanks Skud for reminding. i never noticed it probably i never tried.
> Will try it soon.




You are welcome, bro.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh man! Awesome lighting and textures.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

Goes to download Doom 3 HD Mod, on a side note, you rule dude.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2012)

^^ the last second pic had nice shadow effects and lighting 



topgear said:


> Two of my most favorites Medal of Honor - BreakThrough and SpearHead



you just stole my words. my 2 favorite expansion packs too. other than those i liked Team Sabre for Delta Force Black Hawk Down & Roam Expansion for Age of Empires (and game daily).


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2012)

what about CS 1.6


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl
Repair mod - Adds repair option for guns and armor. You can repair them at shops.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2012)

minecraft texture pack.
[128,256][v1.1] Minecraft Enhanced Updated 1/14 New Spawning Eggs/ UI - Minecraft Forum


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2012)

This is nice thread 

#S.T.A.L.K.E.R SoC-->Mega_Mod and Complete Mod
#S.T.A.L.K.E.R CoP-->Sigerous Mod and Complete Mod
#Rise Of Nations-->Gold Edition
#GTA San Andreas-->Hot Coffee 
#Civilization IV-->Fall from heaven

#Borderlands-->Secret Armory of General Knoxx
#Fallout 3-->Broken Steel
#Fallout New Vegas-->Honest Hearts

mods
DLCs


----------



## Skud (Feb 25, 2012)

What's the Gold Edition mod of RoN? Link?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2012)

Piyush said:


> #S.T.A.L.K.E.R SoC-->Mega_Mod and Complete Mod



Tell me about this one.



Piyush said:


> #Rise Of Nations-->Gold Edition



Gold edition?



Piyush said:


> #GTA San Andreas-->Hot Coffee



Pervert 



Piyush said:


> #Borderlands-->Secret Armory of General Knoxx



S*** I want this one.



Piyush said:


> #Fallout 3-->Broken Steel



FTW



Piyush said:


> #Fallout New Vegas-->Honest Hearts[/COLOR]


 Want this too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> What's the Gold Edition mod of RoN? Link?



ron + ron thrones and patriots

btw see this -
Amazon.com: Rise of Nations Gold: Pc: Video Games

why is this ubisoft exclusive?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Tell me about this one.


the official site is STALKERSOUP

steam discussion thread: STALKERSOUP - Steam Users' Forums



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Gold edition?


RON + T&P as mentioned by Jaskanwar



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Pervert


At least I am honest


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2012)

*Call of Duty : United Offensive*



> Take the role of American, British, and Russian soldiers in some of the most climactic battles of World War II, including the Battle of the Bulge, the invasion of Sicily, and the Battle of Kursk.
> 
> Fight in tanks, jeeps, motorcycles, even a bomber. Work with your squad through snow and rain, using new weapons including flamethrowers and deployable machine guns, or by calling in artillery strikes. 13 All-New Single Player missions spanning three campaigns. 11 exciting new Multiplayer maps and 3 new multiplayer modes including Domination, Capture the Flag, and Base Assault.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2012)

STALKER SoC - Repair Mod
Dragon Age Origins - All DLCs and some mods to fix the bugs of the game.


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2012)

Fallout 3 Dance Mod.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2012)

tkin said:


> Fallout 3 Dance Mod.



What the hell is this? Screens please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ [YOUTUBE]Fi61-C5Vg6I[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy, lets go.

This is a mod, full video with links here: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9SV8I0_KMc


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

Fallout 3 - All DLCs. All 5 of them. Though mothership zeta is kinda different as you'll play this dlc on a alien ship.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Fallout 3 - All DLCs. All 5 of them. Though mothership zeta is kinda different as you'll play this dlc on a alien ship.



Yeah...you even get to do a space walk. XD


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2012)

is there any vehicle mod for Fallout 3 / FNV ??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes there are. I came across some.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2012)

Can you post links/screens?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2012)

Just google it you'll find easily. I am on mobile so can't post links.


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2012)

found this 
J3Xified Driveable Motorcycle ( 0.3.5)


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> found this
> J3Xified Driveable Motorcycle ( 0.3.5)


Is that the bike with 2x miniguns? Awesome stuff.


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ here's the link - it has lots of other weapons too 
J3Xified Driveable Motorcycle 0.3.5 Download, Fallout 3 Modifications


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

Dragon Age Origins - All DLCs.

I kinda liked all the DLCs of this game but Leliana's Song is very good as it gives you a history view of Leliana. It is about what really happened to her in the past and how she became a sister from a assassin.

Golem of Amgarrak is really really tough. I mean specially the last boss fight You need all your skill to play this DLC on hard mode or nightmare difficulty. It will really test you to the core. My last fight lasted around 1 hour so you can imagine how hellish it is.

Witch Hunt is a fairly good DLC is you want to kill your 2 hours. It simply gives you about no information for Morrigon and only a few dialogues with her. Its very easy TBH even the last boss fight is very easy. I didn't even used any health potion for this entire DLC at all.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 11, 2012)

TIBERIUM ESSENCE v1.3 for command and conquer 3 


Spoiler




this  mod *adds units from cnc 2 all in 3d graphic models*
new  visual effects
blood and gore during infantry deaths
new upgrades
EPIC UNITS : MAMMOTH MK2 ,CYBORG COMMANDO
new costumes for old infantry units
*wall building*(so that no pesky S'tanks sneak in)
new tiberium(green and blue)models



Tiberium Essence v1.3 download - Mod DB 
Screenies
NOD units
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/sshot0007.jpg
from L TO R 



Spoiler



cyborg commando(epic unit),cyborg squad(heavy infantry),militants & militant rocketmen


*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/sshot0008.jpg


Spoiler



stealth tank & attack bike with tiberium missile upgrade, avatar with two optional upgrades(purifier:additional laser and flamethrower,sentinel: stealth avatar AA laser and stealth detection)


*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/sshot0005.jpg


Spoiler



Banshee (multirole fighter ground attack,optional AA capability through upgrade)


*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/sshot0004.jpg
from L to R 



Spoiler



scorpion mkII,cyborg reaper,cobra artillery,devil's tongue flametank  far left:scarab APC


*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/sshot0009.jpg
from L to R 



Spoiler



scorpion mkII(upgraded,grants ability dig-in),cyborg reaper(tiberium core missile upgrade),cobra artillery,devil's tongue flametank(upgraded,allows ability subterranaen strike)  scarab APC(upgraded,allows ability subterranaen strike)


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2012)

Railworks 2 and 3 WCML addon


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

Icewind Dale remade in Neverwinter Nights 2 engine, classic remade. 

Grab from here if you own NWN 2:-

Icewind Dale - NWN2 at Neverwinter Nexus - Mods and community

If you don't, and is interested get the game for only $5 from here:-

Neverwinter Nights™ 2 - Buy and download on GamersGate


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

Skud said:


> Icewind Dale remade in Neverwinter Nights 2 engine, classic remade.
> 
> Grab from here if you own NWN 2:-
> 
> ...



But if you have played DAO then you won't like the game much as both games are kinda similar but this game has so much missing compared to that.


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

Just informing. Some budding RPG fan or those who already have the game may want to try it out. 

Received this mail from beamdog:-

*www.beamdog.com/files/newsletters/BGEE/bgannounce.jpg




> Atari, Wizards of the Coast, and Overhaul Games are pleased to announce work has begun on the Enhanced Edition of Baldur’s Gate and Baldur’s Gate II.
> 
> Since its initial release in 1998, Baldur’s Gate has entertained millions of fans around the globe, and has received countless awards. This classic saga of mystery, intrigue, and adventure has set the standard for Dungeons & Dragons® computer roleplaying games ever since.
> 
> ...




This is gonna be big!!!


----------



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2012)

Didn't try any version of Baldur's Gate


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

Head on to GOG or Gamersgate (currently on sale). Even I haven't but people say that's one of the finest RPG ever made.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 16, 2012)

Imo , the best RPG award would probably go to Chrono Trigger (SNES). Anyway , getting off-topic here.

The "Discovery" mod for Freelancer is quite good , makes the game more challenging and adds lots of other stuff.


----------



## Skud (Apr 2, 2012)

A mod worth waiting for:-

STALKER comes to CryEngine 2 with the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. – Dead Zone Mod for Crysis



> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. – Dead Zone promises to feature new weather effects, new weapon modifications, more than four locations, transport support, a new system of warfare, huge number of new mutants and stalkers, a new group, a new system of relations where there can be 100% free and independent stalkers, a huge arsenal of weapons, the ability to set your own group and a new trading system.
> Sounds promising to say the least. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. – Dead Zone does not have any ETA yet as it’s still in early development and you can find below some of its first screenshots. Enjoy!




*www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/z_35dfac87.jpg


*www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/z_6d3f1f79.jpg

There is another Stalker mod for Crysis which is yet to be released: 

CryZone: Sector 23 mod for Crysis - Mod DB


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2012)

^^ Looks pretty awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice. Didn't expected this kind of mod for crysis.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's my Fallout 3 mods recommendations 

Wanderer's Edition - adds more food and drink, more injuries plus a whole new set of gear and items.

Re-Animated - more-natural-looking animations

Enhanced Weather - more immersive weather effects

NMC's Texture Pack - more-attractive textures.

Nexus - get more goodies.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2012)

Fallout new vegas
1. Old world blues
2. Honest hearts


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 18, 2017)

MISERY mod for S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat - Mod D

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> MISERY mod for S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat - Mod D
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



Holy ****. That is some massive overhaul.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2017)

Thats not a overall mod. Thats simple inventory management mod.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 18, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Thats not a overall mod. Thats simple inventory management mod.


Dude, enlighten me about inventory management mod!

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2017)

Wait what ? There is new Misery mod coming up ? I thought Sunil was linking previous version (bcoz I thought he was trying this game for 1st time )


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Dude, enlighten me about inventory management mod!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



Oh Sorry. My bad, didn't read the whole description, just read about the breaking up object and inventory management. Indeed its a goof overall mod. Need to try it when I get time. Thanks.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 27, 2017)

Which is the best realistic visual mod for GTA V?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2017)

GTA5 already looks good. How much more can you improve it?


----------



## billubakra (Oct 31, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> GTA5 already looks good. How much more can you improve it?


It looks great no doubt. But check the GTA redux and GTA natural mod trailer/gameplay on yt, it looks ultra realistic.


----------

